# Male swordtail & female guppie lol !!!



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

*w3 there getting it on daily...
In my bedroom tank containing dense plants and a plethora of assorted fish. I have one female guppie whom was a lone fry that made it. I found it a month after all guppies were goen , she's large and drab , no colors other than the natural green/tan/grayish color. I actually believe it to be a female endler although I'm no longer breeding them she sure looks the part. 
Out of my swordtail fry I kept 2 both in different tanks and in the last 3 weeks both began showing tails lucky me , infact the one I'm speaking of I only kept cause I couldn't catch it and became frustrated , well he like his father is that same bland color with a lot of olive on his back end and orange on his dorsal fin.
It may be that he thinks she's a sword or he's just adolescent and horney , but you cant find one without the other less than 6" away. There are no other swords male or female nor other guppies so if my little gupper gives fry I'll know , he has been doing his sexy look at me shimmy and finning at her for days , iv read that of all live bearers these species are genetically closest and although they may be all sterile is like to see sword guppies.
I doubt it will happen but u never know I'll keep ya updated , and next time I notice him being a horney teen I grab a pic.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

http://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s531/tbub1221/IMAG1080-1_zpsdd008e05.jpg
I snapped this as I turned aro from writing about them , she os in front of the leaf behind him , he follows her every where.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

all Livebearers will try and breed with each other. swordtails & guppies are genetically different so no chance of them breeding with each other.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The only live bearers I know who cross breed are swords and platies.There may some other more elaborant species that can,but generally speaking about COMMON livebeares,none.They will play tag all day long(hope it makes them happy),but you will get no fry.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

sword and guppies cant breed together


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ty all for the reply , I assumed as much , I'm just glad he is happy. It seems in the last 2 months (possibly weather change) all my tanks are breeding , Betta were my only project and iv now had to step away for a bit.


----------

